#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Which are the essential lessons corporate world taught you?

## Bhavya

Every so often we learn the biggest and most essential lessons of life the hard way. In the corporate world, It doesnt matter how fine you do your work, things don't all the time work out the manner you want them to. Can you guys tell me which are the lessons you have learned from the corporate world?

----------


## subasan

I think I'm eligible to answer this question as I've worked in two International big MNC's. 

Pro's

1. Every 3 months once compulsory team outing
2. One annual year party at a top hotel in the city
3. Insurance coverage to you and your parents
4. Free cab facilities
5. Paid holidays, Annual leave bonuses, maternity leaves 
6. Easy loan, credit card facility
7. Work from Home
8. No LOP for late check-in's or no check-in's 
9. Food coupons
10. On-sight facilities (if requires)

Con's

1. No designated time (I have worked 23 hours at straight)
2. Have to please higher officials 
3. Had to finish other people work (if requires)
4. Word of mouth strictly matters
5. Should maintain good contact with internal departments
6. Had to work on national holidays (if requires)
7. Something you muttered in 2000 might/will backfire you in 2020 
8 Everyone is selfish. You've no friends but more of acquaintances or colleagues
9. Everyone is replaceable
10. You might have to work according to your client's time zone

P.S Both the companies I've worked helped me in my carrier and I've enjoyed working there.

----------


## Bhavya

> I think I'm eligible to answer this question as I've worked in two International big MNC's. 
> 
> Pro's
> 
> 1. Every 3 months once compulsory team outing
> 2. One annual year party at a top hotel in the city
> 3. Insurance coverage to you and your parents
> 4. Free cab facilities
> 5. Paid holidays, Annual leave bonuses, maternity leaves 
> ...


It's a well-experienced answer, I gathered some points from your answer

----------


## subasan

> It's a well-experienced answer, I gathered some points from your answer


Appreciate your response. It always amused me to learn.

----------


## Bhavya

> Appreciate your response. It always amused me to learn.


Me too, I love to learn new things and I always believe that our experiences are our best teachers, It doesn't matter if we win or lose, fall or rise every experience teach us a lesson for a lifetime

----------


## subasan

> Me too, I love to learn new things and I always believe that our experiences are our best teachers, It doesn't matter if we win or lose, fall or rise every experience teach us a lesson for a lifetime


That's true. Learn from your experiences and never repeat the same mistake thrice.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's true. Learn from your experiences and never repeat the same mistake thrice.


Couldn't agree more, If we do the same mistakes, again and again, We can't call it as a mistake because we are doing it knowingly so we can say we become habitual to it.

----------


## subasan

> Couldn't agree more, If we do the same mistakes, again and again, We can't call it as a mistake because we are doing it knowingly so we can say we become habitual to it.


I'm trying to cut down the habits but still at vain.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm trying to cut down the habits but still at vain.


Making mistakes means that we are doing something new so there is nothing to regret about mistakes, But when we are committing the same mistakes, again and again, that means we didn't learn from our mistakes or we are neglecting them. This attitude should be changed. One more thing never say " I'm trying" say " I'm doing" If you say I'm trying unknowingly you are giving yourself excuses for not accomplishing it.

----------


## subasan

> Making mistakes means that we are doing something new so there is nothing to regret about mistakes, But when we are committing the same mistakes, again and again, that means we didn't learn from our mistakes or we are neglecting them. This attitude should be changed. One more thing never say " I'm trying" say " I'm doing" If you say I'm trying unknowingly you are giving yourself excuses for not accomplishing it.


That's really motivating!

----------


## Bhavya

> That's really motivating!


I just shared what I believe myself, I am glad that it's motivated you  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> I just shared what I believe myself, I am glad that it's motivated you


Thanks for writing something meaningful.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for writing something meaningful.


It's my pleasure, by sharing our thoughts and knowledge we can gain more.

----------

